# MFRB of pen blanks



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 11, 2019)

Not to hijack the thread where I asked @Kev’n about these, here's a new thread. 
I am sending Kevin a MFRB of pen blanks for him to learn with for the cost of shipping. Payment received and they will go out tomorrow or Wednesday.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 3


----------



## Tony (Mar 11, 2019)

Very good of you Eric!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 11, 2019)

There's nothing fancy in it but some stuff he can learn on. If he screws one up, all he's out is some brass tubes. Maybe he will pay it forward down the road sometime.


----------



## Tony (Mar 11, 2019)

He won't even be out tubes, he can just turn the wood off the tube and start over.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 11, 2019)

True dat!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

